# Finally got a LGD! ** New Pictures



## KinderKorner (Jul 5, 2013)

After casually looking at Craigslist and calling breeders on the internet for months, I finally brought home a LGD.

He's a pinto unregistered Anatolian with a little tiny bit of Pyr in him.

He's so cute, and big. He's sooooo sweet and calm. I just love him already.

Mom and dad are watchers of a free range goat herd. They are completely unhandled and left to guard naturally.He wasn't handled at all except for shots and wormer. He was born with the goats, and stayed with the goats. But after just a couple scratches and a couple hours he is already a big loveable baby. I can't believe how tame he is for having no human contact. 

He will be staying with the goats full time. He already loves them, and follows them around. They have never been with a dog and they hate him, they run away and do head butt him gently if he gets to close. But I'm sure they will calm down. He has already made friends with my kitten and horse. He is so gentle with that kitten, and they play, it's hilarious. 

Overall I've only had him a day and I'm so pleased. 

He looks up with you with these big calm eyes. And if you pet him he lays down and rolls over. Even when I feed him food out of my hand he takes it ever so softly. 

When he gets to be a  rowdy "teenager" he may have to come out of the main goat pen and go in with the bigger goats and horse. But for now he is too little to do any damage, and honestly the goats are keeping him in this place.

I know it will be a long journey, and we'll have some bumps. But I'm so glad I found him. 

Pictures soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2013)

:bun

Wow, less than 24 hours and you are SMITTEN! 

Welcome to the wonderful world of LGD's. 

can't wait for pics!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 5, 2013)

Now if only I can just sway husband over. 

He did not want a dog, especially a big dog. But he agreed because he doesn't want his outdoors turtles getting eaten, and because he knew I really wanted one.

But he said it has to stay inside the pen where it can't get near him. 

His parents have 4 big dogs. Which are in the house, and are absolutely horrible about barking and jumping and licking because they don't believe in disciplining them. So I guess I can't blame him for disliking dogs. But I think once he is around one with good manners he will come around.

I'm at work now, and I'm itching to go home and play with my new puppy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2013)

Just between us... you will want to teach your Toli turtles aren't for playing with! No joke, or dh may go nuts.
Yes you can teach your LGD basic manners, glad you know it isn't a hands off thing. 'Bout time that crap came to an end! 

Excited to see your pup.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats Kinder!!!!  Was hoping for a bunch of pics of your new baby...hint, hint...

When I read that your hubby has turtles, thought...uh oh...Southern is right...some dogs and turtles don't mix...even small dogs!  

Since I don't have a LGD...must enjoy the pics from people who do have them...such awesome dogs!!!!


----------



## Grazer (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats! I hope he will be everything you were looking for in an LGD!
And as Southern said I'm so glad you also feel LGD's should be handled and taught basic manners like every other dog 
Pinto Anatolians are so stunning, I'm also looking forward to pics of him!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 8, 2013)

Husband is already won over. 

I've caught him out there baby talking to him several times. And everyday he takes him for a walk. When I asked him what he was doing he just said he was "showing him the perimeter."  

He says he's not so bad, as long as he continues to behave himself. And I seen him showing a couple of his friends pictures and commenting on how cool he was. 

I let him name him. He picked *Kuzco* from one of his favorite movies, "The Emperors New Groove." I don't like it too much, but if it helps him like him better I can live with the name. 

Kuzco is doing good. He jumps playfully around a little bit, but he doesn't hurt the goats or chase them. He's gotten too close a few times and Leon the herd leader has butted him pretty good. Which I'm very glad he is learning his place. He yelps and cries loudly for several minutes even though he wasn't really hurt. So I think he won't be getting too close again anytime soon.

Him and Zoey the cat are having a grand old time. They roll around and play, but he is always gentle. She stays in there with him most of the day. She even eats out of his bowl.

I was having some trouble with the goats. They are so scared of him they were staying in their house 24/7 where he can't get in. He carried his blanket from his house, to the ramp that goes into their house and has been sleeping at the bottom, trying to be close to them since he can't make it up the ramp yet. It was so cute. They stayed in there two days without coming out to eat and I was getting worried. So i got them out, and right now they are locked outside. The poor things were wasting away to nothing, and they look horrible. I can't believe they are that stupid that they would rather starve then be around the puppy. 

Now they are slowly coming around. They are still on high alert, and still aren't eating good. But hopefully in another week or two they will all be friends. I feel bad that they are so skinny now though. I've upped their grain, and they have pasture and hay, so there isn't much else I can do. 

Sorry no pictures yet. :/ Busy, busy, busy. But hopefully very soon. I have to locate the camera first.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 9, 2013)

Since I feel bad that I still haven't gotten a picture.

Here is the picture that was on the ad.







Mine is "male spot"

I really wanted the dark mouth male on the far right or the splash but they were bought 30 minutes before I got ahold of her. :/

Anyway. It's not a great picture because he is quite a bit bigger, and he is a lot less fluffy than he looks, but at least it will hold you guys over. lol

He is the softest puppy I have ever felt though.

That's the first thing people say when they pet him, "Wow! He is so soft."


----------



## Grazer (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your goats. Hopefully if they see you interacting with the puppy, petting him, talking to him calmly in front of them, they will realize that he is not a threat.
Have you tried feeding them something they really like while he was in their sight? 

I love his and his pinto sibling's colors. Even on this small pic I can definitely see the small percentage of Pyr in him 
I hope your husband completely warms up to him and I hope the goats will settle down and relax in a week or so.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 16, 2013)

Goats are getting more used to him. They put up with him for the most part. The two youngest bottle babies are the only ones that will actually walk up to him, or will share his bowl, or let him touch them. The adults are more wary, but only head butt him if he invades their space.

The problem we are having now, is he has been climbing up the ramp and into their house everyday to be closer to them. The problem is once he is in, he can't get back out. I'm worried he is going to get in there while I'm at work and not be able to get a drink all day. I'm having to pull him out at least once or twice a day. Including this morning.  Silly dog. He just wants to be with his peeps.






Here he is. These pictures are already like a week old. He's even bigger now. Growing like a weed. I think he looks a lot less pyr than his baby picture shows. 






Here is the ramp he sleeps under. It looks smaller than it is. It's over 3ft high. That's a full grown goat standing on it. Inside the house is just a platform about 2ft high so they can jump out. But he can't get up that high yet. So he gets stuck.







Here's his best friend forever, Zoey. She got really sick this week. I thought she was going to die. I had to syringe feed and water her for a few days. But now she is about 95% back to normal. Thank God. It was a real battle.











Keeping watch over his herd.

He knows how to sit now. He can play fetch too, if he wants to. Most of the time you try to get him to do anything he just lays down and rolls on his back. I've never seen a dog lay down so much. If he gets excited, he flops down and rolls around. If you throw his ball about 10% he brings it back, 50% he runs to it and flops down on it, and the other 40% he's laying down between your legs not paying attention and didn't even see it. He's so crazy.

When your walking he runs between you and lays down. He's starting to get a little mouthy, so I'm trying to nip that in the bud. But if you scold him he doesn't even seem to notice. He just continues rolling around and nipping at everything. 

He's really great though. Husband and I both love him. Even if he acts so strangely. He's hilarious.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 16, 2013)

He is very handsome!  Sounds like typical LGD behavior to me.


----------



## randomtree (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, I really understand the feeling! Our Pyrs are the best dogs I have ever met. A well-trained LGD is a wonderful thing


----------



## Robbin (Aug 2, 2013)

My Toli is a pinto.  I've never seen anything grow so fast.  They do love to lie around and they decide if they want to come, fetch or anything else you ask them to do.  Mine is 5.5 months old and I've finally got him to come 95% of the time and to stop whatever it is he is doing when I yell no.   Beyond that, he knows sit, stay, down, etc, he simply decideds when he will comply.   If he's busy, distracted, or tired.  He simply doesn't do what you ask him to do.  The breed is stubborn and independent. 
I wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 2, 2013)

That's exactly how mine is.

If the cat runs by, or a bug, or whatever he just forgets about you and does his own thing. But he's a hoot.

I've never seen a puppy grow so much, or eat so much.

It seems like he eats his weight in food daily, and he always acts like he is starving. He nearly takes your fingers off for treats, and I'm really trying to teach him to be easy. 


Right now he is more of a thin gangly stage. No near as fuzzy either.

He's hilarious, but the goats still don't seem to think so.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 2, 2013)

@ Kinder-  don't ya love the gangly teenager stage... they look so ridiculous and goofy!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 2, 2013)

Teenage pups are a handful, but can be lots of fun too.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pics - he's adorable!  Love the one of him and your kitten!


----------

